# 360 webrotation tech.



## 360Higgs (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, 

I can't figure this one out !! 

I need to make 244 pictures for a 360 Webrotation. 

The object is a crystal on 1.5 kg but shaped as a Octahedral shape, so it has a very sharp edge.

The end result should be a rotating octahedral shape rotating on its end.
But no matter how I turn my mind around, I don't know how to do this.

There will always be something to support this shape upwards and therefor cover part of the crystal.

But I was thinking maybe to take picture of the upper part first and then I could have any stand holding it at the bottom, then take 244 pictures. 
Thereafter do it all again where I turn the crystal octahedral upside down and take another 244 pictures.

At the end put them together.

Then crop them and apply the software...

Any ideas please.... 

Do you see another way...

Thanks 
360Higgs


----------



## weepete (Jun 17, 2018)

suspend it with fishing line, then clone the line out of the shots before combining. usually 3D models work out the cameras position in relation to the object so if the object moves you could have alignment issues. Programs like 3DF Zephyr then allow you to remove the background just leaving the object. Or maybe a glass plate may work if you are careful about reflections.


----------

